# J'Bo's mini updates



## J'Bo (Dec 9, 2004)

I havent had alot of time to come to the site lately.
I just wanted to let everyone know that i am still alive and doing great 

I have moved into my new condo and Aaron and i are loving it. 
More news to come  Big news that is 

Miss you all  

Please post mini updates about yourself in here too. 
Jenny needs to know what her IMers are up too


----------



## Flex (Dec 9, 2004)

Heeeeeeeey stranger  
Glad to see you are doing great, hun!  

Nice to see you back around  

FLEX

p.s. Who's Aaron?  (jk  )


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 16, 2004)

Hey babe. 

Good to see that your still around.
How is school going? 

Its friggin freezing here and i wish that i was on the beach.

My sis is coming into town for Christmas and my hun and i are busy doing reno's on the new place.

Whatchu been doin?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 17, 2004)

cold, eh? here's an idea...MOVE TO A WARMER CLIMATE!


Howya doing, you good loking woman!
big news, eh? ooohhy! Do tell!


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 17, 2004)

Yes moving is a concept i have heard of before. 
It seems that yankees dont like us Cannucks cause we take all your jobs away 
Must be because we are smarter  and friendlier  right NT 

I am doing good, hard long week but my sis is coming tomorrrow.
My throat is sore so i am resting up tonight by my new fireplace with a movie 

Have a good weekend everyone


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 17, 2004)

nice line of BS......and they say Canadians aren 't creative...

Sorry to hear your throat is sore, babe- I had that all this past week...
Can u believe it...I went almost TWO WHOLE DAYS without talking! (My voice also left me)
Do you have throat louzengers and spray? Get some. What movie? Feel better!


----------



## butterfly (Dec 18, 2004)

Hey J'Bo  You're looking great as usual!

_HAPPY HOLIDAYS!!!_


----------



## maniclion (Jan 13, 2005)

We miss you! Aloha.


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 14, 2005)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> Yes moving is a concept i have heard of before.
> It seems that yankees dont like us Cannucks cause we take all your jobs away
> Must be because we are smarter  and friendlier  right NT


----------



## ZECH (Jan 14, 2005)

Mia!


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 4, 2005)

nah i peak around town every now and then.
what out that the old farts dont molest the newbies too bad


----------



## sara (Feb 4, 2005)

Hey J'Bo! How are you doing girlie? we missed you here


----------



## Flex (Feb 4, 2005)

Hi J


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 11, 2005)

hi Hun!  I just saw this journal!!

WHAT'S THE BIG NEWS???  DO I HEAR WEDDING BELLS????


----------

